# Blair declared "not straight" with the nation over the Iraq war



## Judgemental (6 July 2017)

Sir John Chilcot has today, declared that the former Prime Minister Mr Tony Blair to have "not been straight" over leading the UK into the Iraq war.

It's high time the man was arrested and charged with treason.

Let us not forget it was Mr Blair who enacted the Hunting Act 2004


----------



## fburton (6 July 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Sir John Chilcot has today, declared that the former Prime Minister Mr Tony Blair to have "not been straight" over leading the UK into the Iraq war.
		
Click to expand...

Some of us knew that from the dossier days.




			It's high time the man was arrested and charged with treason.
		
Click to expand...

Or war crimes.




			Let us not forget it was Mr Blair who enacted the Hunting Act 2004
		
Click to expand...

Certainly it was/is flawed legislation.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 July 2017)

i never trusted him even before iraq,  a man who is only interested in his own career and making lots of money IMO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (8 July 2017)

Well how many millions did we waste on an enquiry to tell what we already knew ?


----------



## fburton (8 July 2017)

A drop in the ocean compared to how much the war cost. (And that's just the monetary cost.)


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 July 2017)

fburton said:



			A drop in the ocean compared to how much the war cost. (And that's just the monetary cost.)
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## honetpot (8 July 2017)

The response was a slippery as any politicians. No he didn't lie, he just didn't tell us everything. A child's defence.
 This is an intelligent man, he knew exactly what he was doing, and now he has found god, I hope he can feel the flames licking around his feet. Oh, he will ask forgiveness so everything will be OK. I would love to know how he lives with himself.


----------



## Fragglerock (8 July 2017)

I didn't like Bliar but I trusted his judgement at the time.  Oh the benefit of hindsight!


----------



## fburton (8 July 2017)

Millions of people in this country didn't trust his judgement, and many of us demonstrated to let him and our representatives in parliament know. Fat lot of good that did. :frown3:


----------



## Goldenstar (8 July 2017)

Fragglerock said:



			I didn't like Bliar but I trusted his judgement at the time.  Oh the benefit of hindsight!
		
Click to expand...

Me too , I remember thinking about the 45minute claim that can't be right what does he mean , he would not lie about that would he ?


----------



## Judgemental (8 July 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Me too , I remember thinking about the 45minute claim that can't be right what does he mean , he would not lie about that would he ?
		
Click to expand...

I remember the 45 minutes and I said to the OH, "good grief are these alleged missiles strapped onto CONCORD".

Willie Poole famously said, "Blair has a bad eye". Which means a horse is shifty

If you want to read it all in the context of the great man's Fox's Prophecy.

Which cannot be copied and pasted 

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...=onepage&q=wiilie poole blair bad eye&f=false

Could one describe Willie as a latter day Bard? I always think he should  be ennobled


----------

